# Nearfield Monitors Build



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

AV Sound Lab said:


> These tower speakers are being designed primarily for nearfield use, but would be more than sufficient for most as mains. The primary goals for this design were:
> 
> 
> Inaudible distortion levels
> ...


This thread is for all discussion of the Nearfield Monitor build found on AV Sound Lab.


----------

